# Garage attic/loft lumber storage rack design help?



## meestajack (Feb 1, 2011)

My garage loft is FULL of lumber. I'd like to get it organized to the point that I can find a piece easily and get it out of there without restacking the whole mess everytime.









the attic space is constructed with 2"x10" floor joists and has held this much weight for many years now, so structurally I should be OK, but I need to build a rack of some sort up there to keep things accessible.

what do you think about this design? haven't seen a cantilevered rack designed specifically for an attic space anywhere, so I sketched one up quickly.









2×4" lumber, laminated with 1/2"-3/4" ply and drilled for black iron pipe. dimensions are not set in stone, just kicking it around.

anyone with an engineering background care to offer thoughts on how much weight this could support if anchored to the ceiling rafters? suggestions on how to build it stronger?

I need to get the woodpile up there sorted once and for all.

Thanks!


----------



## meestajack (Feb 1, 2011)

any thoughts on this sketch before I make a prototype for testing?

might the red reinforcement block turn into a fulcrum and weak point rather than act as a support?

curious to hear thoughts before I proceed.

thanks.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I would make the "red" point a gusset rather than a wedge.
Hey! My attic is loaded too.
Bill


----------



## meestajack (Feb 1, 2011)

a gusset meaning the left edge would be 90 degrees perpendicular to the ground?

I was thinking that myself.


----------

